# BITO - ProShares Bitcoin Strategy ETF



## System (11 January 2022)

*Investment Strategy*

ProShares Bitcoin Strategy ETF (BITO) is the first U.S. bitcoin-linked ETF offering investors an opportunity to gain exposure to bitcoin returns in a convenient, liquid and transparent way. The Fund seeks to provide capital appreciation primarily through managed exposure to bitcoin futures contracts.

*Important Considerations* 

The fund does not invest directly in bitcoin.
The price and performance of bitcoin futures should be expected to differ from the current “spot” price of bitcoin.



​





						BITO | Bitcoin Strategy ETF | ProShares
					

ProShares Bitcoin Strategy ETF (BITO) is the first U.S. bitcoin-linked ETF offering investors an opportunity to gain exposure to bitcoin returns in a convenient, liquid and transparent way.




					www.proshares.com


----------

